# Any Australian OTs wanna work in USA?



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

Im an Australian trained Occupational Therapist, with bachelor degree from Sydney uni. and my fiancee is American in California. I graduated in 2005 and worked as an OT since in Australia NSW and UK.

I know in 2008 the USA OT situation changed, they need master degree equivalent only to register in order to work there. Right now they are still accepting people without Masters of OT to apply to be reviewed.

USA National Board for Certification of OT (NBCOT) is requiring more documents from my uni --- *the course syllabus*, which my uni refuse to give (they said they never have to and will not). Yet my uni say in last 2 years there are people with master or bachelor degree OTs applying in USA, no one returned saying needing this. On NBCOT side, they said in last 2 years there's no OTs from Australia applying. so Im confused and can't get the info and stuck. Tried to search online on different forums and sites, found no people in the same situation.

anyone in the same situation?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

anticuti said:


> Im an Australian trained Occupational Therapist, with bachelor degree from Sydney uni. and my fiancee is American in California. I graduated in 2005 and worked as an OT since in Australia NSW and UK.
> 
> I know in 2008 the USA OT situation changed, they need master degree equivalent only to register in order to work there. Right now they are still accepting people without Masters of OT to apply to be reviewed.
> 
> ...


One step at a time. Where do you see the Syllabus requirement on the official application? NBCOT even offers official credit transfers for a small fee.


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

HI Thank you for your input
They said it on the OTED handbook (pdf), page 5, Im under Category B

Required Documentation for Category B:
• International applicants, other than WFOT graduates, applying from a program approved/accredited by a national
governmental institution, must have the institution submit documentation confirming that the educational
program was authorized to grant a degree in occupational therapy at the time the applicant’s degree was
awarded. (See Eligibility Criteria, Page 4, OTED Handbook).
• The college/university registrar or director of records must submit an official final transcript confirming degree
name and the date the degree was issued. An official transcript is required for any other degrees/coursework
being submitted in support of determining if educational preparation meets the NBCOT post-baccalaureate
degree requirement. If official transcripts are not received in English, a copy will be returned to the applicant to
provide an official translation. Send the official transcript to NBCOT, Attn: OTED.
• *OTED applicants must submit copies of the 1) program or university course descriptions; and 2) a copy of the
course syllabi. In addition, OTED applicants must submit a copy of their research project, thesis or paper. *These
documents are required to verify compliance to the Standards included in the OTED application.
• If the original course descriptions, course syllabi and/or research document are not in English, the original
document and official translation must be submitted.
• Applications submitted that do not


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

anticuti said:


> HI Thank you for your input
> They said it on the OTED handbook (pdf), page 5, Im under Category B
> 
> Required Documentation for Category B:
> ...


I never "imported" an OT so lets take this in baby steps. Have you spoken with the international department and student counseling of your AUS university and presented the request for the syllabi? Have you contacted OTED and asked for guidance with your problem?


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

haha 'import' OTs
i discussed with my uni OT department, not the International or counselling section (didn't know there's international section and didn't think counselling could help me).
Yes and i discussed with NBCOT, both NBCOT and my uni said it's the *other party's responsibility to contact them for further info.* that's the frustrating part.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

anticuti said:


> haha 'import' OTs
> i discussed with my uni OT department, not the International or counselling section (didn't know there's international section and didn't think counselling could help me).
> Yes and i discussed with NBCOT, both NBCOT and my uni said it's the *other party's responsibility to contact them for further info.* that's the frustrating part.


I have never heard of a uni not cooperating to place a student in the workplace. You will have to work your way through their appropriate structure or take the bull by the horns. What keeps you from having all your documentation together and stepping into the OT Dean's office?


----------



## anticuti (May 24, 2010)

yes I'm very surprised that my uni, such a big famous uni, is not helping me. But if their reason is they don't keep the syllabi, certainly not from 2001-2004, what can I say? They said maybe the lecturers have them. Currently the lecturers give them out at the beginning of each semester. I also tried calling another uni in Sydney that also offers OT course, their OT program staff is not even there! 

and i saw my uni's psychology course syllabi are all online!!!!!!!

we used to have a very very good OT's Dean, but he left when I was in 4th year. then I don't know who to turn to. And I think now being in school holidays, lots of staff are not at uni. it's not too far from my place i guess, 20km one way maybe.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

anticuti said:


> yes I'm very surprised that my uni, such a big famous uni, is not helping me. But if their reason is they don't keep the syllabi, certainly not from 2001-2004, what can I say? They said maybe the lecturers have them. Currently the lecturers give them out at the beginning of each semester. I also tried calling another uni in Sydney that also offers OT course, their OT program staff is not even there!
> 
> and i saw my uni's psychology course syllabi are all online!!!!!!!
> 
> we used to have a very very good OT's Dean, but he left when I was in 4th year. then I don't know who to turn to. And I think now being in school holidays, lots of staff are not at uni. it's not too far from my place i guess, 20km one way maybe.


Unless there are legal retention requirements you are up the creek. Have you started tracking your instructors and alumni down? Get real! 20km is not even a commute. Have you tried to use your transcripts instead?


----------

